#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  trying to fly

## AchmetAch

Time may cheat, but I know why
Cause what I need, I can't buy
You're trying to sleep, I'm trying to fly
But life goes on, and so do I!
I'm trying to fly

----------


## speedygirl

> Time may cheat, but I know why
> Cause what I need, I can't buy
> You're trying to sleep, I'm trying to fly
> But life goes on, and so do I!
> I'm trying to fly



nice piece of poetry :goedzo:

----------


## NoZigzag

> Time may cheat, but I know why
> Cause what I need, I can't buy
> You're trying to sleep, I'm trying to fly
> But life goes on, and so do I!
> I'm trying to fly

----------

